# Bentyl not working??



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well I've only been on it for a few days. And I was happy to see that I'm not having any side effects from the stuff. But I've also noticed that it's not doing much at all for my D. I thought it was the first day, but now I'm thinking I was just having a good day.







That night I had the worst D I've had in a long time! And today I ended up taking some Immodium cause I had to go out and the Bentyl didn't seem to be doing much of anything! For those that are finding success with it, did it take a week or so to get going in to your body? Or did it start working right away? I'm gonna try it for this week and see how it does. But if it doesn't help I don't see the point in taking. Darn it too, I was hoping so much that it would help.Oh and are you taking Immodium with it? I didn't think I could take both at first, but we called a pharmacist and they said it was ok, I sure hope so!! Thanks.Jennifer


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Isn't it a real bummer when you think you have found something that you think is helping, then it turns out to be a big bust!! the same thing has happened to me with soooo many drugs and even the Caltrate failed me at times when I thought it was helping.You get so high on the feeling that at last you can go places like a normal human, then it fails, i do not know about you, but that really gets me depressed, a feeling of real doom like I am going to be like this until I die. I am sure hoping that the new drug Aloesetron will be our answer, hang in there, you have a lot of company!!!


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Bentyl does nothing for my D. It DOES stop (sometimes) or slow down the cramps and pain though, so I take it for that, and just live with the D like I did for the last 21 years. Nothing has an effect on that other than the caltrate for me.------------------Praying for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jennifer:Well, I'm not D'ing right now but I don't think that is from the effects of the Bentyl, rather my body is, hopefully, moving more towards C again. Or it's just trying to fool me.







The Bentyl has helped the cramps in that instead of getting them all day like I was for the past several weeks, I only get them for about 15 minutes or so after I eat. But I've only been taking them as long as you have.By the way, I noticed I'm not quite as tired with it, and this morning work up really early and couldn't get back to sleep. Have you noticed any sleep disturbances?







Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

Bentyl is an anti-spasmotic, not an anti-diarrheal. It helps with your stomach cramping and might be mildly constipating, but you will need to take imodium or lomotil or some other kind of anti-diarrhea med.erin


----------

